# General > Book & Author Requests >  Gone With The Wind

## christiea12777

I would like to request that Margeret Mitchell's "Gone With The Wind" be added to the online collection of books, if possible. Thank you.

----------


## Dante'sJuliet

I second that. I'm new, this is my first post, so I'm not sure if I'm *allowed* to second anything, but if I am then I second this.

Confusing? Yes. Sorry about that.

----------


## i_rock_poems

I have personally read that book. I was so disappointed in the plot for main characters that I have not reccomended it to even the most boring people! I would not suggest and if you have to read it i feel sorry for you.

----------


## Dante'sJuliet

But. . . the movie was good. . .

So I suppose the book isn't anything like the movie, eh?

----------


## amuse

a lot of people glorify the confederacy after reading it  :Frown:   :Rage:

----------


## Scheherazade

I really enjoyed reading GWTW (that was before I watched the movie). If you are a patient reader - as it is pretty long-, I would recommend it.

----------


## Jay

Just had a looky on the net and it says GWTW was written/published in 1939... so imho it's still under copyright...
*edit*
1939 was the film, lol, 1936 the book... I think, lol

----------


## mono

I found the loooooong e-book text after some searching, but the source does warn the following:



> Project Gutenberg of Australia eBooks are created from printed editions
> which are in the public domain in Australia, unless a copyright notice is included. We do NOT keep any eBooks in compliance with a particular paper edition.
> 
> Copyright laws are changing all over the world. Be sure to check the copyright laws for your country before downloading or redistributing this file.


The website: http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks02/0200161.txt

----------

